# SMF October 2019 Challenge - Mini Drops Swirl



## dibbles (Oct 1, 2019)

Welcome to the October 2019 SMF Soap Challenge – Mini Drops Swirl

*PLEASE READ ALL RULES* for the challenge

*SMF Challenge General Rules*
1.    To enter you must have a minimum of 50 posts and been a member for a month (sorry but no exceptions on this).

2.    The only members eligible to vote are those with their names on the sign-up list - regardless of whether or not you have submitted an entry.

3.    This month’s voting will be password locked. Passwords will be sent by private message (conversation) to registered participants ONLY. So please check your PM's (conversations) when the voting begins.

4.    No posting your entry photos until the entry thread is made. Non-entry photos are very welcome and may be posted in this thread.

5.    You are allowed to change your entry photo up until the entry thread closes. So, if you decide after you post your entry you want another try, and you like the second better, you can change it up until the deadline.

6.    Please add your name to the sign-up list if you wish to participate (however, you don’t have to enter a soap at the end if you don’t feel happy with what you have produced).
__________________________________________________________________________

*Rules for this month’s challenge*

This technique works best with a traditional loaf or a tall & skinny mold. Likewise, this technique will work best with CP as the batter needs to remain fluid.

The goal is to keep the drop swirl portion in the upper 1/2 to 2/3 of the soap bar. Your entry will not be disqualified if the drops go below this point, but this is what you should strive for. This should also be considered when the time comes to vote on the entries.

The bottom of the soap must be one color only (or uncolored). The drops portion must include at least 2 colors. I have found 3-4 colors to work the best – one of the colors can be the same as the solid base colors.

You may try including a raindrop element in your design, and these individual drops can reach any depth of the soap bar (examples of this in video links).

The challenge thread should be used to upload pictures of any of your attempts that are not your entry, where you can ask for advice and discuss the technique with other members.

Your entry soap must be made specifically for the challenge. You may not enter a soap that was made prior to the posting of the challenge thread.

Constructive criticism is welcomed, but please keep your comments polite.

Entries must be uploaded to the separate entry thread before the closing date.
__________________________________________________________________________

The Entry thread will open on *October 20, 2019* (Please follow the challenge specific rules as to what you need to enter).

The Entry thread will close on *October 25, 2019 at 11:59 pm CST* and the winning entry will be chosen using Survey Monkey. Those who have submitted an entry will be sent a link and password to the voting survey via PM. The survey will remain open until *October 29 at 11:59 PM CST* and the winner announced on *October 30, 2019*.

There is no prize attached to this challenge.

If you fail to make the challenge deadline, you are still welcome to upload your soap onto the thread, but your entry will not be eligible for voting. We would love to see anything you have produced.

Even though there is no prize, this is still a competition. If your entry is deemed not to fulfil the general rules or the rules specific to the challenge in any way, then you will be given the opportunity to amend your entry. If this is not possible, your entry will not be included in the voting. All the challenge mods reserve the right to have the final say on whether a soap is eligible for voting.
__________________________________________________________________________

Tips:
Use slow moving recipe and a fragrance or essential oil you know will not accelerate trace.

Unlike a traditional drop swirl, you want to pour your lines for the drop swirls close to the top of the batter.

I recommend coloring *up to* half of the batter for the drop swirls.

Squeeze (condiment) bottles will give the best results. You can cut one side of the air pillows used as cushioning in shipping boxes or a plastic bag and use that to line the squeeze bottle for little to no soap residue left in the bottle. Wide mouth bottles are pretty easy to get a small spatula into to scrape out the soap batter remnants. https://www.amazon.com/New-Star-Foodservice-26177-Squeeze/dp/B009LS6LZU/ref=sr_1_4?crid=283YEQSRK27PW&keywords=wide+mouth+squeeze+bottles+16oz&qid=1569376606&sprefix=wide+mouth+sque,aps,166&sr=8-4

I scrape/wipe out as much of the soap residue as I can, then fill with water to keep the soap from getting hard before I wash them. I let the caps sit in a container of water as well.

Below are photos and links for examples and inspiration.







By Me Do It Meself:





Links:
https://www.elementsbathandbody.com/raindrop-swirl-soap-recipe/





*And if you just can't with the squeeze bottles:*


This is one of my favorite techniques, and one of the few I find messing with squeeze bottles to be worth the trouble. I hope you give it a try!! If you have any questions, please ask and have fun!!


----------



## dibbles (Oct 1, 2019)

If you want to participate, copy the list and add your name in a new post.

Sign up list:
1.​


----------



## artemis (Oct 1, 2019)

Sign up list:
1. Artemis -- love those little drops​


----------



## Cellador (Oct 1, 2019)

Sign up list:
1. Artemis -- love those little drops
2. Cellador-- I'm so busy... but I have been wanting to try this


----------



## amd (Oct 2, 2019)

Sign up list:
1. Artemis -- love those little drops
2. Cellador-- I'm so busy... but I have been wanting to try this
3. AMD - my recipe moves far too fast for this, so wish me luck!


----------



## SoapySuds (Oct 2, 2019)

sign me up!

1. Artemis -- love those little drops
2. Cellador-- I'm so busy... but I have been wanting to try this
3. AMD - my recipe moves far too fast for this, so wish me luck!
4. SoapySuds - I may try this without squeeze bottles!


----------



## shunt2011 (Oct 2, 2019)

1. Artemis -- love those little drops
2. Cellador-- I'm so busy... but I have been wanting to try this
3. AMD - my recipe moves far too fast for this, so wish me luck!
4. SoapySuds - I may try this without squeeze bottles! 
5. Shunt2011 - Going to try to find time to give it a try.  Haven't soaped since February.


----------



## Arimara (Oct 2, 2019)

1. Artemis -- love those little drops
2. Cellador-- I'm so busy... but I have been wanting to try this
3. AMD - my recipe moves far too fast for this, so wish me luck!
4. SoapySuds - I may try this without squeeze bottles! 
5. Shunt2011 - Going to try to find time to give it a try.  Haven't soaped since February.
6. Arimara - I just want the right to vote. I definately want to try this to though, I may have to get some tools.


----------



## MarnieSoapien (Oct 2, 2019)

1. Artemis -- love those little drops
2. Cellador-- I'm so busy... but I have been wanting to try this
3. AMD - my recipe moves far too fast for this, so wish me luck!
4. SoapySuds - I may try this without squeeze bottles! 
5. Shunt2011 - Going to try to find time to give it a try. Haven't soaped since February.
6. Arimara - I just want the right to vote. I definately want to try this to though, I may have to get some tools.
7. MarnieSoapien - IKEA here I come!!


----------



## DKing (Oct 2, 2019)

1. Artemis -- love those little drops
2. Cellador-- I'm so busy... but I have been wanting to try this
3. AMD - my recipe moves far too fast for this, so wish me luck!
4. SoapySuds - I may try this without squeeze bottles! 
5. Shunt2011 - Going to try to find time to give it a try. Haven't soaped since February.
6. Arimara - I just want the right to vote. I definately want to try this to though, I may have to get some tools.
7. MarnieSoapien - IKEA here I come!!
8. DKing - I would like to give it a try.


----------



## bookreader451 (Oct 2, 2019)

1. Artemis -- love those little drops
2. Cellador-- I'm so busy... but I have been wanting to try this
3. AMD - my recipe moves far too fast for this, so wish me luck!
4. SoapySuds - I may try this without squeeze bottles! 
5. Shunt2011 - Going to try to find time to give it a try. Haven't soaped since February.
6. Arimara - I just want the right to vote. I definately want to try this to though, I may have to get some tools.
7. MarnieSoapien - IKEA here I come!!
8. DKing - I would like to give it a try.
9. bookreader451 - I really want to give this a try


----------



## geniash (Oct 3, 2019)

1. Artemis -- love those little drops
2. Cellador-- I'm so busy... but I have been wanting to try this
3. AMD - my recipe moves far too fast for this, so wish me luck!
4. SoapySuds - I may try this without squeeze bottles! 
5. Shunt2011 - Going to try to find time to give it a try. Haven't soaped since February.
6. Arimara - I just want the right to vote. I definately want to try this to though, I may have to get some tools.
7. MarnieSoapien - IKEA here I come!!
8. DKing - I would like to give it a try.
9. bookreader451 - I really want to give this a try
10. Geniash - Excited to give it a try! First challenge.


----------



## Arimara (Oct 3, 2019)

So I was made aware that some people sign up more so for voting rights. So I would like to state this- Please give the challenge a try and post a pic of your entry or your attempt at it. I am trying to learn how to do some swirls with micas, which seems to be a few steps different from the natural colorants I am used to. I plan to submit either an entry or my failure because I want to grow. BUT, as I stated above, I am giving this challenge a try. If you just want to vote and NOT participate in this challenge, please be fair and and just like the soaps you like. You're still voting for a soap in that respect but you're allowing the soaps to be judged more fairly for the challenges.

Lastly, there have been a few times I signed up and just not voted because I did not feel it was fair since I had submitted nothing. I guess it's a flaw in my character but I don't regret it. I just like to be as fair as possible.

1. Artemis -- love those little drops
2. Cellador-- I'm so busy... but I have been wanting to try this
3. AMD - my recipe moves far too fast for this, so wish me luck!
4. SoapySuds - I may try this without squeeze bottles! 
5. Shunt2011 - Going to try to find time to give it a try. Haven't soaped since February.
6. Arimara - Edit: I definitely want to try this to though I may have to get some tools.
7. MarnieSoapien - IKEA here I come!!
8. DKing - I would like to give it a try.
9. bookreader451 - I really want to give this a try
10. Geniash - Excited to give it a try! First challenge.


----------



## dibbles (Oct 3, 2019)

Sign up list:

1. Artemis -- love those little drops
2. Cellador-- I'm so busy... but I have been wanting to try this
3. AMD - my recipe moves far too fast for this, so wish me luck!
4. SoapySuds - I may try this without squeeze bottles! 
5. Shunt2011 - Going to try to find time to give it a try. Haven't soaped since February.
6. Arimara - Edit: I definitely want to try this to though I may have to get some tools.
7. MarnieSoapien - IKEA here I come!!
8. DKing - I would like to give it a try.
9. bookreader451 - I really want to give this a try
10. Geniash - Excited to give it a try! First challenge.


----------



## Amy78130 (Oct 3, 2019)

1. Artemis -- love those little drops
2. Cellador-- I'm so busy... but I have been wanting to try this
3. AMD - my recipe moves far too fast for this, so wish me luck!
4. SoapySuds - I may try this without squeeze bottles! 
5. Shunt2011 - Going to try to find time to give it a try. Haven't soaped since February.
6. Arimara - Edit: I definitely want to try this to though I may have to get some tools.
7. MarnieSoapien - IKEA here I come!!
8. DKing - I would like to give it a try.
9. bookreader451 - I really want to give this a try
10. Geniash - Excited to give it a try! First challenge.
11. amy78130 - I’m down!!! I haven’t tried this yet!


----------



## szaza (Oct 4, 2019)

1. Artemis -- love those little drops
2. Cellador-- I'm so busy... but I have been wanting to try this
3. AMD - my recipe moves far too fast for this, so wish me luck!
4. SoapySuds - I may try this without squeeze bottles! 
5. Shunt2011 - Going to try to find time to give it a try. Haven't soaped since February.
6. Arimara - Edit: I definitely want to try this to though I may have to get some tools.
7. MarnieSoapien - IKEA here I come!!
8. DKing - I would like to give it a try.
9. bookreader451 - I really want to give this a try
10. Geniash - Excited to give it a try! First challenge.
11. amy78130 - I’m down!!! I haven’t tried this yet!
12. szaza - I told myself no challenges in October.. so I made my first try yesterday


----------



## amd (Oct 4, 2019)

I did my first try last night (even though I *should* have been doing labels or sleeping, I had an urge to make soap). Dropped my MB by 100g and added 100g OO to see if I could get it to stay fluid long enough. Nope. I have a strong suspicion that it is not going to look like drops. I didn't use squeeze bottles for this attempt. Next attempt I will try sweet almond oil in the same amount - I know in the past that has always slowed down trace for me so maybe it will fair better than the OO.

And just to keep continuity of the sign up list... here it is.
1. Artemis -- love those little drops
2. Cellador-- I'm so busy... but I have been wanting to try this
3. AMD - my recipe moves far too fast for this, so wish me luck!
4. SoapySuds - I may try this without squeeze bottles! 
5. Shunt2011 - Going to try to find time to give it a try. Haven't soaped since February.
6. Arimara - Edit: I definitely want to try this to though I may have to get some tools.
7. MarnieSoapien - IKEA here I come!!
8. DKing - I would like to give it a try.
9. bookreader451 - I really want to give this a try
10. Geniash - Excited to give it a try! First challenge.
11. amy78130 - I’m down!!! I haven’t tried this yet!
12. szaza - I told myself no challenges in October.. so I made my first try yesterday


----------



## SYT (Oct 4, 2019)

sign up list... here it is.
1. Artemis -- love those little drops
2. Cellador-- I'm so busy... but I have been wanting to try this
3. AMD - my recipe moves far too fast for this, so wish me luck!
4. SoapySuds - I may try this without squeeze bottles! 
5. Shunt2011 - Going to try to find time to give it a try. Haven't soaped since February.
6. Arimara - Edit: I definitely want to try this to though I may have to get some tools.
7. MarnieSoapien - IKEA here I come!!
8. DKing - I would like to give it a try.
9. bookreader451 - I really want to give this a try
10. Geniash - Excited to give it a try! First challenge.
11. amy78130 - I’m down!!! I haven’t tried this yet!
12. szaza - I told myself no challenges in October.. so I made my first try yesterday.                    13. SYT - I've signed up for other challenges and then got too busy to soap or vote.    But really need to try this one, so many possibilities!


----------



## dibbles (Oct 4, 2019)

sign up list

1. Artemis -- love those little drops
2. Cellador-- I'm so busy... but I have been wanting to try this
3. AMD - my recipe moves far too fast for this, so wish me luck!
4. SoapySuds - I may try this without squeeze bottles! 
5. Shunt2011 - Going to try to find time to give it a try. Haven't soaped since February.
6. Arimara - Edit: I definitely want to try this to though I may have to get some tools.
7. MarnieSoapien - IKEA here I come!!
8. DKing - I would like to give it a try.
9. bookreader451 - I really want to give this a try
10. Geniash - Excited to give it a try! First challenge.
11. amy78130 - I’m down!!! I haven’t tried this yet!
12. szaza - I told myself no challenges in October.. so I made my first try yesterday. 
13. SYT - I've signed up for other challenges and then got too busy to soap or vote. But really need to try this one, so many possibilities!


----------



## Megan (Oct 4, 2019)

1. Artemis -- love those little drops
2. Cellador-- I'm so busy... but I have been wanting to try this
3. AMD - my recipe moves far too fast for this, so wish me luck!
4. SoapySuds - I may try this without squeeze bottles!
5. Shunt2011 - Going to try to find time to give it a try. Haven't soaped since February.
6. Arimara - Edit: I definitely want to try this to though I may have to get some tools.
7. MarnieSoapien - IKEA here I come!!
8. DKing - I would like to give it a try.
9. bookreader451 - I really want to give this a try
10. Geniash - Excited to give it a try! First challenge.
11. amy78130 - I’m down!!! I haven’t tried this yet!
12. szaza - I told myself no challenges in October.. so I made my first try yesterday.
13. SYT - I've signed up for other challenges and then got too busy to soap or vote. But really need to try this one, so many possibilities!
14. Megan- This will be my first challenge! Very excited!! I've been wanting to try this technique for a while.


----------



## JoeyJ (Oct 4, 2019)

1. Artemis -- love those little drops
2. Cellador-- I'm so busy... but I have been wanting to try this
3. AMD - my recipe moves far too fast for this, so wish me luck!
4. SoapySuds - I may try this without squeeze bottles!
5. Shunt2011 - Going to try to find time to give it a try. Haven't soaped since February.
6. Arimara - Edit: I definitely want to try this to though I may have to get some tools.
7. MarnieSoapien - IKEA here I come!!
8. DKing - I would like to give it a try.
9. bookreader451 - I really want to give this a try
10. Geniash - Excited to give it a try! First challenge.
11. amy78130 - I’m down!!! I haven’t tried this yet!
12. szaza - I told myself no challenges in October.. so I made my first try yesterday.
13. SYT - I've signed up for other challenges and then got too busy to soap or vote. But really need to try this one, so many possibilities!
14. Megan- This will be my first challenge! Very excited!! I've been wanting to try this technique for a while.
15. JoeyJ - My first entry. Great to see so many competitors!


----------



## DeeAnna (Oct 4, 2019)

1. Artemis -- love those little drops
2. Cellador-- I'm so busy... but I have been wanting to try this
3. AMD - my recipe moves far too fast for this, so wish me luck!
4. SoapySuds - I may try this without squeeze bottles!
5. Shunt2011 - Going to try to find time to give it a try. Haven't soaped since February.
6. Arimara - Edit: I definitely want to try this to though I may have to get some tools.
7. MarnieSoapien - IKEA here I come!!
8. DKing - I would like to give it a try.
9. bookreader451 - I really want to give this a try
10. Geniash - Excited to give it a try! First challenge.
11. amy78130 - I’m down!!! I haven’t tried this yet!
12. szaza - I told myself no challenges in October.. so I made my first try yesterday.
13. SYT - I've signed up for other challenges and then got too busy to soap or vote. But really need to try this one, so many possibilities!
14. Megan- This will be my first challenge! Very excited!! I've been wanting to try this technique for a while.
15. JoeyJ - My first entry. Great to see so many competitors!
16. DeeAnna. Need to find some soapy mojo. This sounds like fun. I'm with Arimara -- If I sign up, I WILL make soap.

PS: @JoeyJ -- I'm sorry, but don't think you're qualified yet to participate. See the first  post "...1. To enter you must have a minimum of 50 posts and been a member for a month (sorry but no exceptions on this)...."


----------



## Dawni (Oct 4, 2019)

1. Artemis -- love those little drops
2. Cellador-- I'm so busy... but I have been wanting to try this
3. AMD - my recipe moves far too fast for this, so wish me luck!
4. SoapySuds - I may try this without squeeze bottles!
5. Shunt2011 - Going to try to find time to give it a try. Haven't soaped since February.
6. Arimara - Edit: I definitely want to try this to though I may have to get some tools.
7. MarnieSoapien - IKEA here I come!!
8. DKing - I would like to give it a try.
9. bookreader451 - I really want to give this a try
10. Geniash - Excited to give it a try! First challenge.
11. amy78130 - I’m down!!! I haven’t tried this yet!
12. szaza - I told myself no challenges in October.. so I made my first try yesterday.
13. SYT - I've signed up for other challenges and then got too busy to soap or vote. But really need to try this one, so many possibilities!
14. Megan- This will be my first challenge! Very excited!! I've been wanting to try this technique for a while.
15. JoeyJ - My first entry. Great to see so many competitors!
16. DeeAnna. Need to find some soapy mojo. This sounds like fun. I'm with Arimara -- If I sign up, I WILL make soap.
17. Dawni - rarely do I CP but I wanna see if I can pull this one off.. It's one of the few designs I'm drawn to try. Who knows, maybe I'll even attempt it in HP (like my previous challenges)


----------



## dibbles (Oct 4, 2019)

@JoeyJ I'm sorry, but DeeAnna is right. You have been a forum member long enough to join the challenge, but you need to have 50 posts as well. I have to remove your name from the sign up list for now, but when you do reach 50 posts please sign up again. We'd love to have you join in.

Your post count can be found below your avatar, shown as messages. You currently have 33, so you don't have too far to go!

sign up list:

1. Artemis -- love those little drops
2. Cellador-- I'm so busy... but I have been wanting to try this
3. AMD - my recipe moves far too fast for this, so wish me luck!
4. SoapySuds - I may try this without squeeze bottles!
5. Shunt2011 - Going to try to find time to give it a try. Haven't soaped since February.
6. Arimara - Edit: I definitely want to try this to though I may have to get some tools.
7. MarnieSoapien - IKEA here I come!!
8. DKing - I would like to give it a try.
9. bookreader451 - I really want to give this a try
10. Geniash - Excited to give it a try! First challenge.
11. amy78130 - I’m down!!! I haven’t tried this yet!
12. szaza - I told myself no challenges in October.. so I made my first try yesterday.
13. SYT - I've signed up for other challenges and then got too busy to soap or vote. But really need to try this one, so many possibilities!
14. Megan- This will be my first challenge! Very excited!! I've been wanting to try this technique for a while.
15. DeeAnna. Need to find some soapy mojo. This sounds like fun. I'm with Arimara -- If I sign up, I WILL make soap.
16. Dawni - rarely do I CP but I wanna see if I can pull this one off.. It's one of the few designs I'm drawn to try. Who knows, maybe I'll even attempt it in HP (like my previous challenges)


----------



## msunnerstood (Oct 5, 2019)

1. Artemis -- love those little drops
2. Cellador-- I'm so busy... but I have been wanting to try this
3. AMD - my recipe moves far too fast for this, so wish me luck!
4. SoapySuds - I may try this without squeeze bottles!
5. Shunt2011 - Going to try to find time to give it a try. Haven't soaped since February.
6. Arimara - Edit: I definitely want to try this to though I may have to get some tools.
7. MarnieSoapien - IKEA here I come!!
8. DKing - I would like to give it a try.
9. bookreader451 - I really want to give this a try
10. Geniash - Excited to give it a try! First challenge.
11. amy78130 - I’m down!!! I haven’t tried this yet!
12. szaza - I told myself no challenges in October.. so I made my first try yesterday.
13. SYT - I've signed up for other challenges and then got too busy to soap or vote. But really need to try this one, so many possibilities!
14. Megan- This will be my first challenge! Very excited!! I've been wanting to try this technique for a while.
15. DeeAnna. Need to find some soapy mojo. This sounds like fun. I'm with Arimara -- If I sign up, I WILL make soap.
16. Dawni - rarely do I CP but I wanna see if I can pull this one off.. It's one of the few designs I'm drawn to try. Who knows, maybe I'll even attempt it in HP (like my previous
17. Msunnerstood - Can it be done in HP? Time to join Dawni and find out!


----------



## szaza (Oct 5, 2019)

@Dawni and @msunnerstood I had my fist try in CP and used piping bags in a very similar way I did my HP straight line design last month. I think it must be possible in HP!


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Oct 5, 2019)

1. Artemis -- love those little drops
2. Cellador-- I'm so busy... but I have been wanting to try this
3. AMD - my recipe moves far too fast for this, so wish me luck!
4. SoapySuds - I may try this without squeeze bottles!
5. Shunt2011 - Going to try to find time to give it a try. Haven't soaped since February.
6. Arimara - Edit: I definitely want to try this to though I may have to get some tools.
7. MarnieSoapien - IKEA here I come!!
8. DKing - I would like to give it a try.
9. bookreader451 - I really want to give this a try
10. Geniash - Excited to give it a try! First challenge.
11. amy78130 - I’m down!!! I haven’t tried this yet!
12. szaza - I told myself no challenges in October.. so I made my first try yesterday.
13. SYT - I've signed up for other challenges and then got too busy to soap or vote. But really need to try this one, so many possibilities!
14. Megan- This will be my first challenge! Very excited!! I've been wanting to try this technique for a while.
15. DeeAnna. Need to find some soapy mojo. This sounds like fun. I'm with Arimara -- If I sign up, I WILL make soap.
16. Dawni - rarely do I CP but I wanna see if I can pull this one off.. It's one of the few designs I'm drawn to try. Who knows, maybe I'll even attempt it in HP (like my previous
17. Msunnerstood - Can it be done in HP? Time to join Dawni and find out!
18. Mobjack Bay - of course I need to learn how to do this, right?


----------



## bookreader451 (Oct 5, 2019)

Amazon delivered my squeeze bottles today!   I worked out the colors in each row at work yesterday........who says excel is for numbers.....it works just fine for colors too.


----------



## Dawni (Oct 5, 2019)

szaza said:


> @Dawni and @msunnerstood I had my fist try in CP and used piping bags in a very similar way I did my HP straight line design last month. I think it must be possible in HP!


Actually, when I thought about it, the process for both techniques aren't very dissimilar so I figured if you pulled it off last month, HP drop swirl is doable 

Let's see..


----------



## Cellador (Oct 5, 2019)

Where have you all found squeeze bottles? I found some in WalMart but they weren't the "soap safe" plastic. Maybe a beauty supply store?


----------



## dibbles (Oct 5, 2019)

@Cellador The first squeeze bottles I bought was for the SMF secret feather swirl challenge. I'm pretty sure I got them at WalMart, or maybe Joann's, and used them without a problem. The soap batter isn't in there very long, and I clean out what I can right away. I know in one of the challenges the hostess was using squeeze bottles from the dollar store. Sorry, I can't remember which challenge, or who it was.


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Oct 5, 2019)

@Cellador I have the really flimsy clear plastic squeeze bottles from the dollar store and they’re working fine despite having narrow necks. I pour the batter in using a funnel pitcher.  When I used them last month I was able to get most of the excess soap out with an icing spatula and then used an old toothbrush to finish the job.  I haven’t come up with any suitable plastic bag to use as liners.


----------



## JoeyJ (Oct 5, 2019)

DeeAnna said:


> 1. Artemis -- love those little drops
> 2. Cellador-- I'm so busy... but I have been wanting to try this
> 3. AMD - my recipe moves far too fast for this, so wish me luck!
> 4. SoapySuds - I may try this without squeeze bottles!
> ...


Im so sorry!, I dont want to be a spammer...but thought I had enough about a month ago, so didn't recheck. Sincere apologies.


----------



## Arimara (Oct 5, 2019)

JoeyJ said:


> Im so sorry!, I dont want to be a spammer...but thought I had enough about a month ago, so didn't recheck. Sincere apologies.


You still got time. Just share what you know and/or have learned on some of the threads. You'll be able to qualify by then.


----------



## dibbles (Oct 5, 2019)

JoeyJ said:


> Im so sorry!, I dont want to be a spammer...but thought I had enough about a month ago, so didn't recheck. Sincere apologies.


You aren’t a spammer, and I hope you get your posts to 50 so you can join the challenge.


----------



## bookreader451 (Oct 6, 2019)

I found them at amazon.  https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B077CVBR31/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s02?ie=UTF8&psc=


----------



## DeeAnna (Oct 6, 2019)

I didn't intend to make you think you were a spammer, Joey. Furthest thing  from my mind.


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Oct 6, 2019)

bookreader451 said:


> I found them at amazon.  https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B077CVBR31/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s02?ie=UTF8&psc=


I need some of those 6 oz bottles!  My bottles might be twice that, which is much more than the needed capacity for a 1 lb. batch with 4 colors.

The size of the tip hole is also a consideration relative to the fluidity of the batter.  I’m thinking about taping pipette tips over my bottle tips to vary the depth of the drop produced, and to increase my control of the amount of batter released.

I guess the size of the drop depends on at least these variables:
Fluidity of batter (I’ve seen everything from thin, thin to light trace, maybe even light/medium trace)
Size of the tip opening
Width of the line poured for the drop
How set up the poured batter is (for drops on or near the surface)
And these next three, which are guesses:
How firmly the bottle is squeezed
Resistance of the batter around the drop (for internal drops)
How fast you move the bottle along the line

After watching numerous YouTube videos, and looking at entirely too many photos, I can see that there is very wide variation in the geometry of the drops produced, which I think must relate to some combination of the above variables and others I haven’t thought of. 

For the deeper lines, Holly (Kapia Mera, in the video linked above) and Teri (Tree Marie, pic here) were able to produce individual drops that are almost round.  Others, including Teri (link from the soap pic to her FB page), can also produce a tear drop shape for the internal drops. 

Does anyone know how to control drop shape for the internal drops?  Do you squeeze more firmly to get the teardrops to form and more gently to form the round drops?


----------



## dibbles (Oct 6, 2019)

@Mobjack Bay if you have those little air pillows that come in shipped boxes to protect the stuff inside from sliding around, you can trim off one side and use as a liner. They don't fill the squeeze bottle completely, but do work well.

I think the link to Teri Endsley's tutorial for Elements Bath & Body may have gotten lost among all the pretty pictures, so I'll repost it here: https://www.elementsbathandbody.com/raindrop-swirl-soap-recipe/ This is a good pictorial and might help give some insight into the technique. For the top mini drops section, you can see that the lines don't have to be perfectly straight for the technique to work well. You want to use enough pressure on the squeeze bottles to break the surface of the soap. If your batter starts to get too thick, you can put the tip of your squeeze bottle into the batter in the mold, just under the surface, and use a little more pressure on the bottle. 

To get the drops to form individually, it might take a bit of practice/experimentation to see what you like. I think the intent was to get the teardrop shapes and the rounder ones were a surprise, but I'm not positive about that. What I do think is that there are so many factors that can affect the teardrop size and shape. Thickness of batter, pressure on the squeeze bottles, bottle tip opening size, speed of pour can all make a difference. Sorry, I know that isn't a lot of help.

Taping a pipette end or straw to the end of the bottle tip is the best way to achieve depth for individual drops. For the mini drops on the top portion varying the angle as the batter is squirted can also produce different looks.


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Oct 6, 2019)

@dibbles Thanks for the new link. I think that’s the first “shooting” batter I’ve seen!

By the way,  your WINNING purple soap, above, is beautiful!


----------



## dibbles (Oct 6, 2019)

Here is a link to Holly's (Kapia Mera) blog post. She does a good job about explaining how she did the individual drops. It seems that she found, even with thin batter, she needed more pressure than she thought she would. She mentioned that she felt like she was squeezing too hard. Which is subjective and hard to explain - what one thinks is a lot of pressure another may think of as medium pressure. So luck and practice are probably both needed for consistent results. Here's the link:
https://kapiamera.blog/2018/09/27/rainy-day-soap/



Mobjack Bay said:


> @dibbles Thanks for the new link. I think that’s the first “shooting” batter I’ve seen!
> 
> By the way,  your WINNING purple soap, above, is beautiful!


Thank you


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Oct 6, 2019)

dibbles said:


> Here is a link to Holly's (Kapia Mera) blog post. She does a good job about explaining how she did the individual drops. It seems that she found, even with thin batter, she needed more pressure than she thought she would. She mentioned that she felt like she was squeezing too hard. Which is subjective and hard to explain - what one thinks is a lot of pressure another may think of as medium pressure. So luck and practice are probably both needed for consistent results. Here's the link:
> https://kapiamera.blog/2018/09/27/rainy-day-soap/


For her internal drops, she used pipette tips over her squeeze bottle tips.  That will complicate the  “how much pressure is needed” issue further, e.g. if the opening in the tip of the bottle is small, it will control the pressure needed, versus a bigger opening in the pipette tip.  I’m basing this on my experiences with clogged caulk and super glue tubes...

I always turn the sound off on videos.  I guess I should listen to what they’re saying!

This is not going to be my challenge entry, so I thought I would share the rough cut:





I first made batter for the base layer (and one of the colors in the top) using my “pink” indigo infusion, which apparently is still too weak to produce a pink color at 20% of total oils.  Then I immediately managed to spill a significant amount of the oils for the remaining batter. I recovered, but only after dealing with a microwave that decided to hiss and smoke when I was tried to melt replacement lard.  By the time I had the next batter portioned and colored, the base layer had set up.  As a result, my drops were constrained by a firm boundary.  It’s not good for the competition, but I like the effect for a layered soap.

edited to correct % fraction for infusion


----------



## dibbles (Oct 6, 2019)

Mobjack Bay said:


> This is not going to be my challenge entry, so I thought I would share the rough cut:
> I first made batter for the base layer (and one of the colors in the top) using my “pink” indigo infusion, which apparently is still too weak to produce a pink color at 15% of total oils.  Then I immediately managed to spill a significant amount of the oils for the remaining batter. I recovered, but only after dealing with a microwave that decided to hiss and smoke when I was tried to melt replacement lard.  By the time I had the next batter portioned and colored, the base layer had set up.  As a result, my drops were constrained by a firm boundary.  It’s not good for the competition, but I like the effect for a layered soap.


Sorry for the mishap, but your soap is great. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Michele50 (Oct 6, 2019)

dibbles said:


> You aren’t a spammer, and I hope you get your posts to 50 so you can join the challenge.



@Arimara / @dibbles  He @JoeyJ should have plenty of time to get 16 more posts/comments b/4 the deadline. I did b/4 the September Challenge. Yup, @dibbles' your soap was da bomb; such lovely wispy swirls. So many wonderful soap designs.



Mobjack Bay said:


> This is not going to be my challenge entry, so I thought I would share the rough cut:
> 
> View attachment 41924
> 
> ...


You were juggling a lot of things and did super carrying on and creating a lovely soap despite everything.


----------



## Primrose (Oct 7, 2019)

1. Artemis -- love those little drops
2. Cellador-- I'm so busy... but I have been wanting to try this
3. AMD - my recipe moves far too fast for this, so wish me luck!
4. SoapySuds - I may try this without squeeze bottles!
5. Shunt2011 - Going to try to find time to give it a try. Haven't soaped since February.
6. Arimara - Edit: I definitely want to try this to though I may have to get some tools.
7. MarnieSoapien - IKEA here I come!!
8. DKing - I would like to give it a try.
9. bookreader451 - I really want to give this a try
10. Geniash - Excited to give it a try! First challenge.
11. amy78130 - I’m down!!! I haven’t tried this yet!
12. szaza - I told myself no challenges in October.. so I made my first try yesterday.
13. SYT - I've signed up for other challenges and then got too busy to soap or vote. But really need to try this one, so many possibilities!
14. Megan- This will be my first challenge! Very excited!! I've been wanting to try this technique for a while.
15. DeeAnna. Need to find some soapy mojo. This sounds like fun. I'm with Arimara -- If I sign up, I WILL make soap.
16. Dawni - rarely do I CP but I wanna see if I can pull this one off.. It's one of the few designs I'm drawn to try. Who knows, maybe I'll even attempt it in HP (like my previous
17. Msunnerstood - Can it be done in HP? Time to join Dawni and find out!
18. Mobjack Bay - of course I need to learn how to do this, right?
19. Primrose - done this once before but will have another go


----------



## Primrose (Oct 7, 2019)

Does anyone know how some soapers are able to get their suspended drops outlined in a different colour?


----------



## dibbles (Oct 7, 2019)

Primrose said:


> Does anyone know how some soapers are able to get their suspended drops outlined in a different colour?


I am not completely sure, but I think it happens when batter of one color is poured directly onto batter of another color causing it to sink through the existing color. I also think it's often a happy accident, because with the suspended drops you are not able to see the lines that have already been poured (or squirted ).


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Oct 7, 2019)

Primrose said:


> Does anyone know how some soapers are able to get their suspended drops outlined in a different colour?


Are you seeing distinctly different colors for the lines?  I’ve occasionally noticed what looks like a boundary line in a finished soap that formed between batter of different trace levels (or different colorants?) in the same soap.  I think it usually looks darker, but I would need to check to be sure.  I remember thinking that it might help to explain why some soap makers are constantly stirring their batters and scraping down the sides of the bowls.


----------



## amd (Oct 7, 2019)

szaza said:


> I had my fist try in CP and used piping bags


Oooh... how did that work? Did you use a piping tip? I have a large open tip (like what you would use for writing but much much bigger) so wondering if that would work... I'm not looking forward to cleaning out squeeze bottles, and just in case my recipe moves too fast I would still like the option to get at my soap batter without it being a royal hassle and still have a full soap loaf. Okay, I'm moving my second attempt up on the pecking order of my to do list  But first... dishes.

My first attempt, using funnel pitchers is cut, and it's kind of mini drop swirl. I won't share it just in case it ends up being the best of my attempts.

The signup list:
1. Artemis -- love those little drops
2. Cellador-- I'm so busy... but I have been wanting to try this
3. AMD - my recipe moves far too fast for this, so wish me luck!
4. SoapySuds - I may try this without squeeze bottles!
5. Shunt2011 - Going to try to find time to give it a try. Haven't soaped since February.
6. Arimara - Edit: I definitely want to try this to though I may have to get some tools.
7. MarnieSoapien - IKEA here I come!!
8. DKing - I would like to give it a try.
9. bookreader451 - I really want to give this a try
10. Geniash - Excited to give it a try! First challenge.
11. amy78130 - I’m down!!! I haven’t tried this yet!
12. szaza - I told myself no challenges in October.. so I made my first try yesterday.
13. SYT - I've signed up for other challenges and then got too busy to soap or vote. But really need to try this one, so many possibilities!
14. Megan- This will be my first challenge! Very excited!! I've been wanting to try this technique for a while.
15. DeeAnna. Need to find some soapy mojo. This sounds like fun. I'm with Arimara -- If I sign up, I WILL make soap.
16. Dawni - rarely do I CP but I wanna see if I can pull this one off.. It's one of the few designs I'm drawn to try. Who knows, maybe I'll even attempt it in HP (like my previous
17. Msunnerstood - Can it be done in HP? Time to join Dawni and find out!
18. Mobjack Bay - of course I need to learn how to do this, right?
19. Primrose - done this once before but will have another go


----------



## shunt2011 (Oct 7, 2019)

I'm going to give it a go this weekend.


----------



## dibbles (Oct 7, 2019)

@Mobjack Bay I think @Primrose means something like this:
by Lux Leonis Skincare


----------



## Michele50 (Oct 7, 2019)

dibbles said:


> @Mobjack Bay I think @Primrose means something like this:
> by Lux Leonis Skincare
> View attachment 41947


When the droplets are two colors it looks very nice. It'd be nice to be able to this 'at will.'


----------



## szaza (Oct 7, 2019)

@amd I think it worked ok. I used plastic piping bags and cut off as small an opening as I could and didn't use a tip. My batter accelerated a bit after adding extra water (weird huh? I thought extra water slowed down trace?) But overall it worked well! I might not have time for another try so I don't dare upload a picture just yet..


----------



## amd (Oct 7, 2019)

szaza said:


> But overall it worked well!


Cool! I'm going to try it with the open piping tips, I was going to quick order a second large one with a coupler, but then I remembered that I have a medium open tip which might give it a cool drop effect with the right accent color and the different sizes. I think using the tip might give me a bit more control, especially for as quick as my batter likes to move. Now I'm excited, so no night off for me! LOL. And yes, weird about the water accelerating. Did you have TD in that portion? Sometimes that will move it regardless of whatever else is going on.


----------



## szaza (Oct 7, 2019)

amd said:


> Did you have TD in that portion? Sometimes that will move it regardless of whatever else is going on.


Nope, frozen pandan and distilled water for the other portions. I started with a 50% lye solution, split and added the rest of the water at emulsion (total liquid made for a 30% lye concentration with a high oleic recipe, so should move slow). Both water and pandan accelerated the batter from emulsion (possibly very very light trace) to medium trace in no time where it stayed until everything was in the mold. I think I might start a new thread on it, because it really baffled me. Maybe there's a flip point where very high concentrations slow down trace again?


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Oct 7, 2019)

dibbles said:


> @Mobjack Bay I think @Primrose means something like this:
> by Lux Leonis Skincare
> View attachment 41947


Look at the photo of that soap closely.  I think it looks like the white line is double in the tail section.  Perhaps the blue base batter was poured along the sides of the white batter to forcing it up and in, which would make it surround the inside of the drop i.e. the way those giant drops in soap are formed.  The similar drops on the side soaps lack a tail, but it looks like the white soap is wrapped around the interior of those drops. That could explain why the two top point don’t match up.  Just an hypothesis.


----------



## Giangxamar (Oct 8, 2019)

The signup list:
1. Artemis -- love those little drops
2. Cellador-- I'm so busy... but I have been wanting to try this
3. AMD - my recipe moves far too fast for this, so wish me luck!
4. SoapySuds - I may try this without squeeze bottles!
5. Shunt2011 - Going to try to find time to give it a try. Haven't soaped since February.
6. Arimara - Edit: I definitely want to try this to though I may have to get some tools.
7. MarnieSoapien - IKEA here I come!!
8. DKing - I would like to give it a try.
9. bookreader451 - I really want to give this a try
10. Geniash - Excited to give it a try! First challenge.
11. amy78130 - I’m down!!! I haven’t tried this yet!
12. szaza - I told myself no challenges in October.. so I made my first try yesterday.
13. SYT - I've signed up for other challenges and then got too busy to soap or vote. But really need to try this one, so many possibilities!
14. Megan- This will be my first challenge! Very excited!! I've been wanting to try this technique for a while.
15. DeeAnna. Need to find some soapy mojo. This sounds like fun. I'm with Arimara -- If I sign up, I WILL make soap.
16. Dawni - rarely do I CP but I wanna see if I can pull this one off.. It's one of the few designs I'm drawn to try. Who knows, maybe I'll even attempt it in HP (like my previous
17. Msunnerstood - Can it be done in HP? Time to join Dawni and find out!
18. Mobjack Bay - of course I need to learn how to do this, right?
19. Primrose - done this once before but will have another go
20. Giangxamar - first time attending a challenge


----------



## shunt2011 (Oct 8, 2019)

@Giangxamar - Unfortunately at this point you don't have enough posts to participate (50).   You may be able to get your count up if you start posting.


----------



## dibbles (Oct 8, 2019)

@Giangxamar this is the first rule in order to be able to take part in the challenges: 
*SMF Challenge General Rules*
1. To enter you must have a minimum of 50 posts and been a member for a month (sorry but no exceptions on this).

Right now your post count is at 29, so it's possible for you to get enough posts before the sign-up closes. I'm sorry, but I have to remove your name from the sign-up list for now. Once you are eligible, I hope you will add your name to the list again. We would love to have you join in.


----------



## dibbles (Oct 8, 2019)

The signup list:
1. Artemis -- love those little drops
2. Cellador-- I'm so busy... but I have been wanting to try this
3. AMD - my recipe moves far too fast for this, so wish me luck!
4. SoapySuds - I may try this without squeeze bottles!
5. Shunt2011 - Going to try to find time to give it a try. Haven't soaped since February.
6. Arimara - Edit: I definitely want to try this to though I may have to get some tools.
7. MarnieSoapien - IKEA here I come!!
8. DKing - I would like to give it a try.
9. bookreader451 - I really want to give this a try
10. Geniash - Excited to give it a try! First challenge.
11. amy78130 - I’m down!!! I haven’t tried this yet!
12. szaza - I told myself no challenges in October.. so I made my first try yesterday.
13. SYT - I've signed up for other challenges and then got too busy to soap or vote. But really need to try this one, so many possibilities!
14. Megan- This will be my first challenge! Very excited!! I've been wanting to try this technique for a while.
15. DeeAnna. Need to find some soapy mojo. This sounds like fun. I'm with Arimara -- If I sign up, I WILL make soap.
16. Dawni - rarely do I CP but I wanna see if I can pull this one off.. It's one of the few designs I'm drawn to try. Who knows, maybe I'll even attempt it in HP (like my previous
17. Msunnerstood - Can it be done in HP? Time to join Dawni and find out!
18. Mobjack Bay - of course I need to learn how to do this, right?
19. Primrose - done this once before but will have another go


----------



## amd (Oct 8, 2019)

Mobjack Bay said:


> Look at the photo of that soap closely. I think it looks like the white line is double in the tail section. Perhaps the blue base batter was poured along the sides of the white batter to forcing it up and in, which would make it surround the inside of the drop i.e. the way those giant drops in soap are formed. The similar drops on the side soaps lack a tail, but it looks like the white soap is wrapped around the interior of those drops. That could explain why the two top point don’t match up. Just an hypothesis.



This shape happens when you have two different thickness of batter - they don't need to be a huge difference, just very slight will do the trick. The white was poured first (a slightly thinner batter) and then the blue (a slightly thicker) was poured directly on top from a height. Because the white is more fluid, it will form around the "drop" of blue as it falls into the batter.


----------



## Amy78130 (Oct 8, 2019)

I've made 3 attempts and can't get the drop look!! It's still cool looking soap, but just not quite what I'm going for!! It looks more like girl camo instead of droplets!! Here's my first attempt that I'm not entering, the other 2 look similar, but a little bit better drops. I used funnel pitchers for this soap because I HATE using bottles!! I let the bottom layer sit too long and the funnel pitchers didn't break through...


----------



## Michele50 (Oct 8, 2019)

Amy78130 said:


> I've made 3 attempts and can't get the drop look!! It's still cool looking soap, but just not quite what I'm going for!! It looks more like girl camo instead of droplets!! Here's my first attempt that I'm not entering, the other 2 look similar, but a little bit better drops. I used funnel pitchers for this soap because I HATE using bottles!! I let the bottom layer sit too long and the funnel pitchers didn't break through...


Ooooo, love the colors!! Two of my favorites, pink and purple 



amd said:


> This shape happens when you have two different thickness of batter - they don't need to be a huge difference, just very slight will do the trick. The white was poured first (a slightly thinner batter) and then the blue (a slightly thicker) was poured directly on top from a height. Because the white is more fluid, it will form around the "drop" of blue as it falls into the batter.


WoW, good to know; thanks @amd


----------



## dibbles (Oct 8, 2019)

@Amy78130 your soap is still very pretty. I don't like using squeeze bottles either, but this is one of the techniques that really turns out better with them. Enough so that cleaning the bottles is worth it to me.


----------



## Amy78130 (Oct 8, 2019)

Michele50 said:


> Ooooo, love the colors!! Two of my favorites, pink and purple


Thanks! I used Lovespell type fragrance oil!!!


----------



## Michele50 (Oct 8, 2019)

Amy78130 said:


> Thanks! I used Lovespell type fragrance oil!!!


Lol, well that's 3 for 3--pink, purple, and Lovespell ....like all of them


----------



## bookreader451 (Oct 8, 2019)

My first attempt is in the mold.  I will see  how it turned out tomorrow.


----------



## TeresaGG (Oct 8, 2019)

I am considering it. If I get my space set up again before the cut off, I'll sign up. Right now it is looking iffy.


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Oct 8, 2019)

@amd  so I guess I was kind of on the right track with having to get the outside soap to wrap around the inside soap.  Thanks for the tip!


----------



## mommycarlson (Oct 9, 2019)

1. Artemis -- love those little drops
2. Cellador-- I'm so busy... but I have been wanting to try this
3. AMD - my recipe moves far too fast for this, so wish me luck!
4. SoapySuds - I may try this without squeeze bottles!
5. Shunt2011 - Going to try to find time to give it a try. Haven't soaped since February.
6. Arimara - Edit: I definitely want to try this to though I may have to get some tools.
7. MarnieSoapien - IKEA here I come!!
8. DKing - I would like to give it a try.
9. bookreader451 - I really want to give this a try
10. Geniash - Excited to give it a try! First challenge.
11. amy78130 - I’m down!!! I haven’t tried this yet!
12. szaza - I told myself no challenges in October.. so I made my first try yesterday.
13. SYT - I've signed up for other challenges and then got too busy to soap or vote. But really need to try this one, so many possibilities!
14. Megan- This will be my first challenge! Very excited!! I've been wanting to try this technique for a while.
15. DeeAnna. Need to find some soapy mojo. This sounds like fun. I'm with Arimara -- If I sign up, I WILL make soap.
16. Dawni - rarely do I CP but I wanna see if I can pull this one off.. It's one of the few designs I'm drawn to try. Who knows, maybe I'll even attempt it in HP (like my previous
17. Msunnerstood - Can it be done in HP? Time to join Dawni and find out!
18. Mobjack Bay - of course I need to learn how to do this, right?
19. Primrose - done this once before but will have another go
20. Mommycarlson - Love this technique!


----------



## bookreader451 (Oct 9, 2019)

My first attempt is out of the mold and I rushed the cutting in anticipation. This will (hopefully) not be my entry. I tried to make it flamingos and I definitely need more contrasting colors and much better drops.   Any tips would be encouraged.


----------



## dibbles (Oct 9, 2019)

@bookreader451 - I can think of a couple of things you might try. Split and color your batter all at the same time if you didn't do that. Get the colored batter into the squeeze bottles and ready to go before you pour your base. You want a very thin trace. It's hard to tell, but it looks like your base had started setting up before you started adding your drops. I also can't tell how hard you were squeezing your bottles, but maybe you need a bit more pressure. If you feel like you need to, you can actually put the tip of the bottle into the batter and squeeze. 

Your soap is very pretty, and you did get drops in the top portion, so I think you just maybe need to tweak the technique slightly.


----------



## bookreader451 (Oct 9, 2019)

Yes, you’re right I did pour the base  before I did the colors and I was afraid of squeezing too hard.  Thanks for the advice.   Onto try two, mad mica’s delivery tomorrow!


----------



## Relle (Oct 9, 2019)

dibbles said:


> You aren’t a spammer, and I hope you get your posts to 50 so you can join the challenge.



Remember 'fluff' posts to circumnavigate the rules and get the post count up, just to join challenges do not apply.


----------



## dibbles (Oct 9, 2019)

Relle said:


> Remember 'fluff' posts to circumnavigate the rules and get the post count up, just to join challenges do not apply.


I didn't suggest that he do that.


----------



## KristaY (Oct 9, 2019)

1. Artemis -- love those little drops
2. Cellador-- I'm so busy... but I have been wanting to try this
3. AMD - my recipe moves far too fast for this, so wish me luck!
4. SoapySuds - I may try this without squeeze bottles!
5. Shunt2011 - Going to try to find time to give it a try. Haven't soaped since February.
6. Arimara - Edit: I definitely want to try this to though I may have to get some tools.
7. MarnieSoapien - IKEA here I come!!
8. DKing - I would like to give it a try.
9. bookreader451 - I really want to give this a try
10. Geniash - Excited to give it a try! First challenge.
11. amy78130 - I’m down!!! I haven’t tried this yet!
12. szaza - I told myself no challenges in October.. so I made my first try yesterday.
13. SYT - I've signed up for other challenges and then got too busy to soap or vote. But really need to try this one, so many possibilities!
14. Megan- This will be my first challenge! Very excited!! I've been wanting to try this technique for a while.
15. DeeAnna. Need to find some soapy mojo. This sounds like fun. I'm with Arimara -- If I sign up, I WILL make soap.
16. Dawni - rarely do I CP but I wanna see if I can pull this one off.. It's one of the few designs I'm drawn to try. Who knows, maybe I'll even attempt it in HP (like my previous
17. Msunnerstood - Can it be done in HP? Time to join Dawni and find out!
18. Mobjack Bay - of course I need to learn how to do this, right?
19. Primrose - done this once before but will have another go
20. Mommycarlson - Love this technique!
21. KristaY-I've been dying to give this a go!


----------



## Relle (Oct 9, 2019)

dibbles said:


> I didn't suggest that he do that.



Just letting members know about this, who didn't have their post count for the challenges.


----------



## JoeyJ (Oct 10, 2019)

DeeAnna said:


> I didn't intend to make you think you were a spammer, Joey. Furthest thing  from my mind.



Thats ok DeeAnna, I didn't think you were labeling me, I was trying to avoid the type of posts that Relle is referring to below.



Relle said:


> Remember 'fluff' posts to circumnavigate the rules and get the post count up, just to join challenges do not apply.


 
I didn't take it that way either, and I am very thankful for the clarification of the rules. Its probably just me, but I get annoyed with "fluff" posts, and get shy of contributing unless I feel I have something valuable to share.

Regarding the drops, I saw this done here, which may be helpful for technique. @dibbles can confirm, but I don't think the style shown exactly meets the challenge requirements regarding drop depth.


----------



## dibbles (Oct 10, 2019)

@JoeyJ as far as the drop depth goes, the drops are kind of deep but I wouldn't disqualify anyone who entered a soap and had drops go further into the soap than intended. The technique in the video you linked is a traditional drop swirl though. Teri (of Tree Marie) made a thin layer of black so that the drops would be outlined, but the pouring technique she used to create the drops was to pour from high, as opposed to pouring closer to the mold to get the drops in the mini drop swirl technique. It is a beautiful soap though.


----------



## JoeyJ (Oct 10, 2019)

Thanks very much @dibbles , helps clear up a few questions I had about the differences between the techniques.


----------



## Karmic (Oct 10, 2019)

I hope that it's alright to ask this here, but is there a deadline to sign up? I know I don't hit my month till just around the time entries need to be in.  If I can get my posts in would it be possible for me to participate in this challenge? Or would I not be able to get in till November?  It's fine if it's the latter. I'm trying this technique out either way for my own sake, I'm just looking for clarification.


----------



## DeeAnna (Oct 10, 2019)

Even if you can't enter the challenge this month, please post your work here, @Karmic. We enjoy seeing what others are doing.


----------



## dibbles (Oct 10, 2019)

Karmic said:


> I hope that it's alright to ask this here, but is there a deadline to sign up? I know I don't hit my month till just around the time entries need to be in.  If I can get my posts in would it be possible for me to participate in this challenge? Or would I not be able to get in till November?  It's fine if it's the latter. I'm trying this technique out either way for my own sake, I'm just looking for clarification.


Sign up is open until the entry thread closes on the 25th. If you can't enter this challenge but make a soap, do post it here. And there is a new challenge every month.


----------



## lionprincess00 (Oct 10, 2019)

I just logged back in here dibbles, today. It is so ironic. My bday was yesterday and I finally got the opportunity to make my 1st soap in a year (or was it 2 years?) yesterday. It was this technique lol! Of course I used 40% lye concentration (old habits die hard), and it accelerated. It isnt pretty, but it is descent. It was a 3 colored drop swirl, but with the A it stayed close to the surface.

 Excited to see the challenge entries and winner!


----------



## dibbles (Oct 10, 2019)

lionprincess00 said:


> I just logged back in here dibbles, today. It is so ironic. My bday was yesterday and I finally got the opportunity to make my 1st soap in a year (or was it 2 years?) yesterday. It was this technique lol! Of course I used 40% lye concentration (old habits die hard), and it accelerated. It isnt pretty, but it is descent. It was a 3 colored drop swirl, but with the A it stayed close to the surface.
> 
> Excited to see the challenge entries and winner!


Happy belated birthday, and so happy to see you here! I hope to see you around more regularly, and hope that you have more time to make soap now. Well, if making soap is what you want to do


----------



## Karmic (Oct 11, 2019)

This was the one attempt I've done so far. I was so very pleased with my colors and I had managed to get it to behave a bit at first but then the bottles started seizing up on me and I had to abort. Got a couple raindrop shapes before everything went south on me. Check out my lovely glycerin rivers too 





Did I say I still love the colors? I'm debating switching the base up for the one tealy green and use the darker blue more as an accent in the drops. My white went completely to hell on me and wound up more in the mold then the loaf to try and keep from losing the squeeze bottle lol. Not that that would have been really that bad, I found mine at the dollar store so it's not like I would have wasted a lot of money on them. 




Gonna try to get my next attempt tomorrow in after my post-work nap. Going sans fragrance for round 2 since the only ones I have left all either discolor or accelerate.


----------



## Kiti Williams (Oct 11, 2019)

1. Artemis -- love those little drops
2. Cellador-- I'm so busy... but I have been wanting to try this
3. AMD - my recipe moves far too fast for this, so wish me luck!
4. SoapySuds - I may try this without squeeze bottles!
5. Shunt2011 - Going to try to find time to give it a try. Haven't soaped since February.
6. Arimara - Edit: I definitely want to try this to though I may have to get some tools.
7. MarnieSoapien - IKEA here I come!!
8. DKing - I would like to give it a try.
9. bookreader451 - I really want to give this a try
10. Geniash - Excited to give it a try! First challenge.
11. amy78130 - I’m down!!! I haven’t tried this yet!
12. szaza - I told myself no challenges in October.. so I made my first try yesterday.
13. SYT - I've signed up for other challenges and then got too busy to soap or vote. But really need to try this one, so many possibilities!
14. Megan- This will be my first challenge! Very excited!! I've been wanting to try this technique for a while.
15. Kiti - I think I can do this.  I like the idea of using some powdered herbs in the swirl!


----------



## dibbles (Oct 11, 2019)

Sign up list:
1. Artemis -- love those little drops
2. Cellador-- I'm so busy... but I have been wanting to try this
3. AMD - my recipe moves far too fast for this, so wish me luck!
4. SoapySuds - I may try this without squeeze bottles!
5. Shunt2011 - Going to try to find time to give it a try. Haven't soaped since February.
6. Arimara - Edit: I definitely want to try this to though I may have to get some tools.
7. MarnieSoapien - IKEA here I come!!
8. DKing - I would like to give it a try.
9. bookreader451 - I really want to give this a try
10. Geniash - Excited to give it a try! First challenge.
11. amy78130 - I’m down!!! I haven’t tried this yet!
12. szaza - I told myself no challenges in October.. so I made my first try yesterday.
13. SYT - I've signed up for other challenges and then got too busy to soap or vote. But really need to try this one, so many possibilities!
14. Megan- This will be my first challenge! Very excited!! I've been wanting to try this technique for a while.
15. DeeAnna. Need to find some soapy mojo. This sounds like fun. I'm with Arimara -- If I sign up, I WILL make soap.
16. Dawni - rarely do I CP but I wanna see if I can pull this one off.. It's one of the few designs I'm drawn to try. Who knows, maybe I'll even attempt it in HP (like my previous
17. Msunnerstood - Can it be done in HP? Time to join Dawni and find out!
18. Mobjack Bay - of course I need to learn how to do this, right?
19. Primrose - done this once before but will have another go
20. Mommycarlson - Love this technique!
21. KristaY-I've been dying to give this a go!
22. Kiti - I think I can do this. I like the idea of using some powdered herbs in the swirl!


----------



## artemis (Oct 11, 2019)

I finished, cut, and photographed my first attempt. I like how it looks, but I don't think it's a good example of the technique. If I have time, I'll try again.


----------



## msunnerstood (Oct 11, 2019)

I gave it a go in HP yesterday and I think its possible but my drops were far to shallow and then the soap got to hard to do more so Im going to adjust my method a bit and try again this weekend


----------



## bookreader451 (Oct 12, 2019)

I finished my second try last night.  I went full on halloween gothic.  Love me a theme!


----------



## msunnerstood (Oct 12, 2019)

Second and last attempt just now. We will see how it comes out.


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Oct 12, 2019)

I bombed out today when my emulsion separated in the mold ,  but it was only 500 g of oil so I don’t feel devastated.  I so wanted to get those really long drops...  Maybe I need to try the “shooting technique” instead of risking another failed batch.


----------



## msunnerstood (Oct 12, 2019)

Mobjack Bay said:


> I bombed out today when my emulsion separated in the mold ,  but it was only 500 g of oil so I don’t feel devastated.  I so wanted to get those really long drops...  Maybe I need to try the “shooting technique” instead of risking another failed batch.


Thats why my 2nd is my last attempt. this isnt a technique that looks very good when its failed. My first one got cool too quickly and hardened and I would up with very small bars I will use as samples. I lost a third of the batch. Hopefully this ne wll turn ut well and if not for the challenge, at least salable.


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Oct 12, 2019)

msunnerstood said:


> Thats why my 2nd is my last attempt. this isnt a technique that looks very good when its failed. My first one got cool too quickly and hardened and I would up with very small bars I will use as samples. I lost a third of the batch. Hopefully this ne wll turn ut well and if not for the challenge, at least salable.


Hopefully your batch will turn out.  I could take mine out of the mold and cook it, but I’m not going to bother because I used contrasting colors that will look sickly when blended together.  I can’t let it sit around as an experiment because I need the mold.


----------



## bookreader451 (Oct 13, 2019)

In attempt 2 I got the teardrop right but I must have squeezed too hard because the drops are to deep and the colors didn't pop like I wanted. On the bright side it smells heavenly and my sister claimed them.    

Onto my third and final attempt.


----------



## szaza (Oct 13, 2019)

Just tried my first hp and probably took on a bit too much.. itp swirl in bottom layer+ 5 different colors in the drops was probably already going to be hard enough in cp.. this soap would probably win a contest for ugliest soap top and I'm very curious/scared about cutting..


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Oct 13, 2019)

History shows that I am an expert at getting my batter to just shy of stable emulsion stage.  I put better/brighter light bulbs over the soaping area, but I guess I‘m still having a problem judging when it’s far enough along. The good news is that the soap from yesterday is getting firmer.  As much as I would like to have the mold for my run today, I’m going to leave that batch to do it’s thing.  I poured off a very thin layer (a bit more than a film) of oil on the top, which I guess means the soap will be zappy.  It’s an opportunity to see how long it takes to become unzappy.  I can also tell from the side that my drops ended up at about the depth I hoped for and that one of my colors is not the intensity I would like for the challenge soap. It’s progress .



szaza said:


> Just tried my first hp and probably took on a bit too much.. itp swirl in bottom layer+ 5 different colors in the drops was probably already going to be hard enough in cp.. this soap would probably win a contest for ugliest soap top and I'm very curious/scared about cutting..


That qualifies as “extreme” hp.  About that ITP swirl in the bottom layer... in the rules it states that the bottom layer should be one color.


----------



## MarnieSoapien (Oct 13, 2019)

I might only get one chance at this. We had friends visiting from the US this week and next week my lil ones are out of school. And you all know that kids and soap making don't mix. Fingers crossed that I get to IKEA, get some squeeze bottles, make a decent attempt and can get an entry in. Thank for all of the posts about your attempts! I'm doing my best to learn from your misadventures.


----------



## szaza (Oct 14, 2019)

Mobjack Bay said:


> That qualifies as “extreme” hp. About that ITP swirl in the bottom layer... in the rules it states that the bottom layer should be one color.


Woops I forgot about that.. 
The HP version actually turned out well, except it doesn't look like a drop swirl at all.. 
Here's a picture

I made it with raw cocoa butter and colored with melted chocolate and cocoa powder (and annatto and AC). It smells like chocolate!! 
I then decided to make my next try another CP. The 'EO' that I was using (that someone gifted me and I had doubts if it wasn't a FO) decided to accelerate like crazy. I forgot I had only used it in HP before.. My base batter went from emulsion to thick trace with just a turn of my whisk. I plopped it into the mold and textured a bit.. left the top colors unscented, and tried to make the best out of it. Thanks to the accelerating fragrance only the bottom part gelled which left me with a pretty funky color combo.. 



I did enjoy working with the super fluid top batter and will try to squeeze in another batch on wednesday.. fingers crossed!!


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Oct 14, 2019)

The results of making soap in Rube Goldberg version of a 1 lb mold .  I guess I should have lined the half I was using with parchment paper. 





I thought I would report back on the fate of the “failed” soap I made a two days ago.  It’s soft and somewhat grainy, but held up to being cut with a wire.  It has crystals (ash? Or citric acid?) on the top and the body of the soap zaps.  The mini drop swirl pattern is fine.   I made two more batches yesterday and both turned out fine. Both batters were pre-trace,  but definitely thicker than the first batch.


----------



## szaza (Oct 14, 2019)

Glad to hear your 'failed' soap turned out at least a bit better than expected. I hope it will cure to be zap free in the end!


----------



## amd (Oct 14, 2019)

I thought I had an orchestra concert tonight, but then I realized there is no school today and the concert is next Monday... So soap making tonight!
Will be taking a second stab at the mini drop swirl technique. I've been saying that for a week now, but I mean it this time! Also on the list for the week is the fudge brownie soap, and two custom orders.


----------



## mommycarlson (Oct 16, 2019)

After 4 attempts, I am declaring myself finished trying    I have one that is my favorite, although I don't think I nailed it, it's going to have to do.  I have soap coming out my ears!  LOL
Here are my fails:

#1 is scented with Love Spell from RE.  Base is colored with TD, drops are Vanna White and Pow Pow Purple from Mad Micas, Amaranth and Lollipop from Nurture.  
I used the squirt bottle technique on this one.  Does anyone else see the mouse hanging by his tail in the left bar?  Skills.  






#2 is scented with Energy from CC.  Base color is TD, drops are Peacock Blue, Yellow Raincoat, Pow Pow Purple and Tangerine Orange from MM, Nocturnal from Nurture.  I used the Paisley technique on this one, painted the inside of the piping bag with OO from the batch mixed with Maya Gold from Nurture. Poured colors into the bag alternately and then did the "drops" technique....sort of. It was a bit of a disaster, see the next soap for the explanation.






I am struggling adding these photos....sorry.





#3  This one is also scented with Energy from CC.  I used Neons from Nurture:  Blue, purple, orange, yellow and nocturnal.  Also, painted the bag with oil and mica, pouring colors alternately until I filled the bag completely.  I didn't realize that when I got to the top and pulled the bag out of the cup that was holding it upright, it would literally still be filled to the top.  I'm alone upstairs, hubs has left (so I thought).  I stood there in a panic trying to figure out how I was going to cut a hole in the bottom of the piping bag with my 3rd hand.   I put the bag back in the cup carefully and ran downstairs to hopefully catch DH before he left, he was still in the basement and I scared the living daylights out of him.  haha.  I did enjoy that    After he recovered from his heart palpitations he came upstairs with me and snipped the piping bag, which sent a flood of soap batter all over the top of the soap, the side of the mold and the covered counter top.  Soaping is always an adventure with me.  So, when I did the other batch, which is the #2 photo, I tried to pay closer attention to how full the bag got.  I didn't get it quite as full, but it was uncomfortably close.  I adjusted my colors for the next two batches and had plenty of room to grab the top of my piping bag.


----------



## szaza (Oct 16, 2019)

@mommycarlson I'm in awe with the effect you got with the paisly technique!! All the soaps are really gorgeous and the second one is actually my favorite. Even if it's not a mini drop swirl in the literal sense I love how dynamic the soap looks!


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Oct 16, 2019)

@mommycarlson All of your soaps are amazing!  I never heard of the Paisley technique and can’t recall ever seeing soaps that look like the ones you made using the technique.  I can’t wait to see your entry.


----------



## bookreader451 (Oct 16, 2019)

I love the paisley I need to learn that!


----------



## DeeAnna (Oct 16, 2019)

@mommycarlson -- Boy, if those are your "fails" then I'm REALLY curious to see your entry soap.

I'm still trying to find time to make soap. Between my job ramping up for the holiday season, being dog tired at the end of the work day, and having my loving spouse fill up the rest of my non-job hours with fun things to do together ... it's been a challenge. I'm not complaining because these "problems" are all good things ... but ...


----------



## mommycarlson (Oct 16, 2019)

Thank you all


----------



## dibbles (Oct 16, 2019)

@mommycarlson all three of those soaps are so beautiful. I, too, am anxious to see your entry. The first one definitely has the right look for the drops, so I'd say you have this down. Nice work!!


----------



## Karmic (Oct 16, 2019)

I've been sick with the worst sinus infection I've had in a long time for the past week and have barely gotten much of anything done. But I'm determined to do another attempt tonight even if I don't end up eligible to compete by the time this is all said and done. I've already got my jug of oils warming and my workspace cleared. I've just got to decide if I'm doing just the 2 lbs for this or if I'm going to make extra for an FO test.  I'm leaning towards the test because it's an FO I'm dying to work with but have absolutely no idea if it'll discolor or accelerate


----------



## dibbles (Oct 20, 2019)

The entry thread is open https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/smf-october-challenge-entry-thread-mini-drops-swirl.76866/

Please post any comments on the entries here, and not on the entry thread.


----------



## Nanette (Oct 20, 2019)

Some beautiful soaps there..the paisley is outstanding! Congrats!


----------



## Arimara (Oct 20, 2019)

I'm still having the time of my life finding a place to get the condiment containers without spending amazon prices. They look like a rip-off.


----------



## Nanette (Oct 20, 2019)

Arimara said:


> I'm still having the time of my life finding a place to get the condiment containers without spending amazon prices. They look like a rip-off.


Dollar Store or equivalent has those mustard and catsup squirt bottles...


----------



## bookreader451 (Oct 20, 2019)

Arimara said:


> I'm still having the time of my life finding a place to get the condiment containers without spending amazon prices. They look like a rip-off.


I am also using them to measure castor oil, store TD and keep OO for mixing micas.  I found them very handy.


----------



## DeeAnna (Oct 20, 2019)

I got a batch done yesterday and cut it this afternoon. The soap is quite pretty in its own way, but it doesn't meet the challenge rules -- the drops of color dropped way too deep. Dagnabbit! 

The problem was caused by the squeeze bottles I was using. They're "Fifo" bottles (http://www.fifobottle.com) used in restaurants and fast food places to dispense condiments. At first glance, they seemed ideal, but I learned as I made this batch that the silicone closure on a Fifo bottle requires too much pressure to open. The batter jets out way too hard and travels too deep. 

I'd like to use the Fifo bottles again for soap swirls, because they're really easy to clean and safe for use with soap batter, but they're not right for this mini drop swirl and other delicate designs. I might experiment with modifying the silicone closure to see if I can reduce the pressure needed to open it.

If I have the energy one of these next evenings to get another batch done, I'll get 'er done. I did keep my promise about making soap for the challenge, even if it's not quite to spec.


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Oct 20, 2019)

@DeeAnna cool soap!


----------



## dibbles (Oct 20, 2019)

@DeeAnna - nice job! Even though the drops went too deep, this is what the rules said: 

*The goal is to keep the drop swirl portion in the upper 1/2 to 2/3 of the soap bar. Your entry will not be disqualified if the drops go below this point, but this is what you should strive for. This should also be considered when the time comes to vote on the entries.*

You were able to get the mini drop pattern, so if you decide you want to enter the soap it wouldn't be disqualified because the drops went too deep. I wanted people to give this a try and realize it is difficult to judge how deep those drops are going. I hope you get a chance to try again, but if not - your choice on entering this one. It is a very pretty soap!


----------



## DeeAnna (Oct 20, 2019)

Thanks, @dibbles! I appreciate the clarification. I'd like to try again if I can -- I'd like to get better at this.


----------



## Michele50 (Oct 20, 2019)

Sign up list:
1. Artemis -- love those little drops
2. Cellador-- I'm so busy... but I have been wanting to try this
3. AMD - my recipe moves far too fast for this, so wish me luck!
4. SoapySuds - I may try this without squeeze bottles!
5. Shunt2011 - Going to try to find time to give it a try. Haven't soaped since February.
6. Arimara - Edit: I definitely want to try this to though I may have to get some tools.
7. MarnieSoapien - IKEA here I come!!
8. DKing - I would like to give it a try.
9. bookreader451 - I really want to give this a try
10. Geniash - Excited to give it a try! First challenge.
11. amy78130 - I’m down!!! I haven’t tried this yet!
12. szaza - I told myself no challenges in October.. so I made my first try yesterday.
13. SYT - I've signed up for other challenges and then got too busy to soap or vote. But really need to try this one, so many possibilities!
14. Megan- This will be my first challenge! Very excited!! I've been wanting to try this technique for a while.
15. DeeAnna. Need to find some soapy mojo. This sounds like fun. I'm with Arimara -- If I sign up, I WILL make soap.
16. Dawni - rarely do I CP but I wanna see if I can pull this one off.. It's one of the few designs I'm drawn to try. Who knows, maybe I'll even attempt it in HP (like my previous
17. Msunnerstood - Can it be done in HP? Time to join Dawni and find out!
18. Mobjack Bay - of course I need to learn how to do this, right?
19. Primrose - done this once before but will have another go
20. Mommycarlson - Love this technique!
21. KristaY-I've been dying to give this a go!
22. Kiti - I think I can do this. I like the idea of using some powdered herbs in the swirl!
23.Michele50 - I wasn't sure if I'd be back in town in time for this challenge; yippy, I can give it a go!! I've been dying to try this technique.


----------



## MarnieSoapien (Oct 21, 2019)

We took a family trip to IKEA this weekend so I could pick up some squeeze bottles... and they were sold out?! Argh! The nice guy I spoke with told me they would be restocked today. My hubby said he would go pick some up tomorrow, so I'm going to be cutting it pretty close to see if I can get an entry in!


----------



## Michele50 (Oct 21, 2019)

MarnieSoapien said:


> We took a family trip to IKEA this weekend so I could pick up some squeeze bottles... and they were sold out?! Argh! The nice guy I spoke with told me they would be restocked today. My hubby said he would go pick some up tomorrow, so I'm going to be cutting it pretty close to see if I can get an entry in!



So sorry to hear but nice of that fellow to restock them for you; hope you meet the deadline. I'm cutting it close as well....maybe we'll both be lucky. You've got a sweetheart of a hubby to make the trip back to IKEA for them.


----------



## Karmic (Oct 21, 2019)

You guys all take such crazy good pictures of your soaps. I think I need to take a few lessons on "instagram ready photography" to be able to catch up lol. 

My last batch came out with the correct shape to the drops I was looking for but I seemed to have skimped on the batter for the top part this time. Probably because I was afraid of acceleration and fighting to get the stuff out of the bottles again. Also, the base color did not turn out anything like I was expecting lol. It's very light and pastel compared to the dark color I was going for. I don't think my soap gelled either, it took forever to be able to cut. I'll post pics anyway because it's pretty but I still don't think it's quite challenge worthy. 

I may or may not try one more time. I have the stuff, the question is do I have the curing space lol


----------



## szaza (Oct 21, 2019)

I went on a trip, so my time for more tries is over. I feel like I've finally gotten the hang of the technique, but my color combo isn't what I wanted it to be. I used alkanet, so I'm hoping the colors get better after some cure time. My boyfriend is going to take another picture for me before the entry thread closes.
I didn't post pictures of my first try yet because I was afraid I was going to have to enter that one (I love the colors, but the batter accelerated a bit) so here it is now


----------



## Dawni (Oct 21, 2019)

I'm cutting it way to close and don't even have trials to speak of.. Was thinking I'd find time but it looks like I have to MAKE time, and soon. I really wanna enter this month.. Don't like signing up n not make the soap (like last month) 

Awesome entries so far guys n gals!


----------



## amd (Oct 21, 2019)

My second attempt (with piping bags) was an absolute fail. I can't even look at the soap without crying. My own fault for using a new FO that I wasn't sure how it would behave. Of course it accelerated and it was a mess getting it out of the piping bags. The soaps have holes! So I'm off to look for some squeezy bottles and see what I can do to salvage an entry this month. My first attempt isn't even good enough to compete with y'alls "failures"


----------



## Michele50 (Oct 21, 2019)

amd said:


> My second attempt (with piping bags) was an absolute fail. I can't even look at the soap without crying. My own fault for using a new FO that I wasn't sure how it would behave. Of course it accelerated and it was a mess getting it out of the piping bags. The soaps have holes! So I'm off to look for some squeezy bottles and see what I can do to salvage an entry this month. My first attempt isn't even good enough to compete with y'alls "failures"


----------



## Primrose (Oct 22, 2019)

Those who are cutting it close to the deadline are not alone  - I have had plans in my head since the challenge thread went up, but have lacked time to do it. Hoping hoping hoping I might manage tonight ...


----------



## Michele50 (Oct 22, 2019)

Primrose said:


> Those who are cutting it close to the deadline are not alone  - I have had plans in my head since the challenge thread went up, but have lacked time to do it. Hoping hoping hoping I might manage tonight ...


You can do it!! I'm pulling for ya. This is one I've wanted to do for well over a year, more like almost 2. These challenges are helping me 'make' me chip away at my 'want-to-do' lists. Sep and Oct challenges have knocked 2 off my ever-growing list.


----------



## Primrose (Oct 22, 2019)

Michele50 said:


> You can do it!! I'm pulling for ya. This is one I've wanted to do for well over a year, more like almost 2. These challenges are helping me 'make' me chip away at my 'want-to-do' lists. Sep and Oct challenges have knocked 2 off my ever-growing list.



They are great for that hey! Also to add to my ever growing "must try that" list hahaha


----------



## Primrose (Oct 22, 2019)

First go is in the mould! Just prepping for a second go


----------



## geniash (Oct 22, 2019)

Someone posted a question on taking pictures of the soap for the challenge and I wanted to share my setup. It's fairly cheap ($14) but works great for taking pictures of small objects, such as soap: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07Q3VPV98


----------



## Karmic (Oct 22, 2019)

geniash said:


> Someone posted a question on taking pictures of the soap for the challenge and I wanted to share my setup. It's fairly cheap ($14) but works great for taking pictures of small objects, such as soap: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07Q3VPV98



It was me!! Thank you so much. I might have to look into one of those


----------



## Michele50 (Oct 22, 2019)

geniash said:


> Someone posted a question on taking pictures of the soap for the challenge and I wanted to share my setup. It's fairly cheap ($14) but works great for taking pictures of small objects, such as soap: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07Q3VPV98



WoW, @geniash, *thanks*!  Inexpensive and quite a nice little set up.  I have all kinds of studio lighting from way back when I used to take photos, I had no idea there was   a set up designed for “small items.”  Cool


----------



## Karmic (Oct 23, 2019)

Sign up list:
1. Artemis -- love those little drops
2. Cellador-- I'm so busy... but I have been wanting to try this
3. AMD - my recipe moves far too fast for this, so wish me luck!
4. SoapySuds - I may try this without squeeze bottles!
5. Shunt2011 - Going to try to find time to give it a try. Haven't soaped since February.
6. Arimara - Edit: I definitely want to try this to though I may have to get some tools.
7. MarnieSoapien - IKEA here I come!!
8. DKing - I would like to give it a try.
9. bookreader451 - I really want to give this a try
10. Geniash - Excited to give it a try! First challenge.
11. amy78130 - I’m down!!! I haven’t tried this yet!
12. szaza - I told myself no challenges in October.. so I made my first try yesterday.
13. SYT - I've signed up for other challenges and then got too busy to soap or vote. But really need to try this one, so many possibilities!
14. Megan- This will be my first challenge! Very excited!! I've been wanting to try this technique for a while.
15. DeeAnna. Need to find some soapy mojo. This sounds like fun. I'm with Arimara -- If I sign up, I WILL make soap.
16. Dawni - rarely do I CP but I wanna see if I can pull this one off.. It's one of the few designs I'm drawn to try. Who knows, maybe I'll even attempt it in HP (like my previous
17. Msunnerstood - Can it be done in HP? Time to join Dawni and find out!
18. Mobjack Bay - of course I need to learn how to do this, right?
19. Primrose - done this once before but will have another go
20. Mommycarlson - Love this technique!
21. KristaY-I've been dying to give this a go!
22. Kiti - I think I can do this. I like the idea of using some powdered herbs in the swirl!
23.Michele50 - I wasn't sure if I'd be back in town in time for this challenge; yippy, I can give it a go!! I've been dying to try this technique.
24. Karmic - I think I'm eligible now? Might as well try


----------



## Primrose (Oct 23, 2019)

Neither of my two loafs turned out what I was hoping/aiming for, although they are still pretty.
My entry is uploaded as I probably won't have enough time for another go. Interestingly I didn't attempt suspended drops in that one but I got them anyway lol

I would love to know how people are able to get good shapely drops in the top of their soap as I seem to just end up with layers

This is my non entry, which was supposed to be alternating layers of mini drop and suspended drop but ended up being just spotty!






And this is the soap I was trying to emulate






I will be doing this again as I want to try to
A) achieve the layered soap as per sunflower states soap
B) achieve proper definition and shape to my mini drop swirls
C) play with the best ways to achieve the outlined suspended drop as mentioned earlier

Thank you very much to dibbles for hosting a great challenge


----------



## MarnieSoapien (Oct 23, 2019)

Hubby came home last night with 4 squeeze bottles! I kicked out an attempt and it's been put to bed. Here's hoping my soap reflects my vision and can get a worthwhile photo in tomorrow. I did get a bit worried when the squeeze bottles started making rude noises. I think I'd be better off with either smaller bottles or filling my bottles with more batter.


----------



## amd (Oct 23, 2019)

Attempt #3 was an epic failure. I intentionally picked an FO that the last time I used it decelerated (I was trying to make soap cupcakes and had to wait 45 minutes for it to harden up enough to pipe and even then it was too loose so my piping was quite gloopy). Not last night. Last night by the time I got to coloring the 3rd and 4th colors it was rock hard, so I was mashing the color into it. I wound up with lots of uncolored chunks of soap in my plop swirl mash into the mold soap. I placed the embeds and covered it with a ton of glitter. Checked the soap later and it was oozing FO/lye (not sure which because I was ticked and didn't feel like zapping myself). I'll let it sit until tonight and check it out. Gremlins are running amuck at my house, please steer clear.

Well, hopefully my first attempt will qualify. I'll get that entered tonight and show off my failures later.


----------



## amd (Oct 24, 2019)

My failures.
Second attempt using piping bags. I did switch up my recipe a bit by adding more liquid oil (about 100g OO to 980g of my regular masterbatch recipe), also a coconut milk soap. Fragrance was NG's Lemongrass Kiwi Cassis, I use this in sugar scrubs and can't keep it in stock so I thought I would try it in a soap. It accelerated alot on me, so I finally wound up just squeezing the piping bags to get it out. Trying to do a drop swirl (inserting the tip into the batter) just left me with holes in my soap, that's how thick it was.





Third attempt I intentionally picked an FO that I had previously had success with not setting up, not this time though. You can read about that nonsense in the above post. Fragrance was Micas & More A Thousand Wishes Type. The soap actually looks pretty cool if you didn't know what my intention was, and the oozing has stopped (you can really see it in the picture). I decided when I cut it that it was oozing some of the oil that I used to premix my colors (the ooze had no smell and no zap), so I left them to sit for several hours and the oil absorbed back into the soap just fine. I'll double check for lye heaviness in a few days just to be safe.


----------



## Kiti Williams (Oct 24, 2019)

I am just pouring my soap!  It will come out of the mold tomorrow at around 3pm, plenty of time for the entry.  I just hope it comes out nice!


----------



## Michele50 (Oct 24, 2019)

Kiti Williams said:


> I am just pouring my soap!  It will come out of the mold tomorrow at around 3pm, plenty of time for the entry.  I just hope it comes out nice!


Good luck. I cut my 3rd try this morning but the loaf was pretty malleable so I've got to wait to be able to handle the individual bars for pictures. I made 3 pretty much back-to-back in hopes one would be decent enough to enter.


----------



## Kiti Williams (Oct 24, 2019)

After 9 hours of set time, my soap was firm and set.  I cut the loaf and it is a frailer in my books. I don't know what I am doing wrong, but I am consistent with dud bars.  Photos in the AM.


----------



## Michele50 (Oct 25, 2019)

Kiti Williams said:


> After 9 hours of set time, my soap was firm and set.  I cut the loaf and it is a frailer in my books. I don't know what I am doing wrong, but I am consistent with dud bars.  Photos in the AM.


So sorry to hear that, it is very frustrating. I smushed a bunch of my droplets because I 'thought' I could carefully drizzle soap batter over a spatula onto the area where my individual droplets were laying below it. I did it slowly and *none *went through the surface; however, they did flatten the droplets. Sadly, the colors were the best and boldest of the three I did. My hubby likes it best out of the 3 attempts but I don't like the fact that many are flattened or pushed over on their sides. The best droplets, like raindrops which is what I was shooting for, are all light in color. I should have listened to my gut and mixed more color. It would have been better that I had 'too much' than not enough. Once I mixed the colors into the batter I realized right away that all would be too light, more like pastel than bright and vivid. I couldn't stop to mix more because then my batter would have set up too much to make the droplets.


----------



## artemis (Oct 25, 2019)

"The Entry thread will close on *October 25, 2019 at 11:59 pm CST" *

Wait. Is that today? And if it's 11:59 CST, then that's 10:59 in New Jersey. Hmmm... I might just make it.

My second batch is napping in the cozy oven. Even if it doesn't come out of the mold on time, I still have my first attempt ready to go.


----------



## Dawni (Oct 25, 2019)

artemis said:


> "The Entry thread will close on *October 25, 2019 at 11:59 pm CST" *
> 
> Wait. Is that today? And if it's 11:59 CST, then that's 10:59 in New Jersey. Hmmm... I might just make it.
> 
> My second batch is napping in the cozy oven. Even if it doesn't come out of the mold on time, I still have my first attempt ready to go.


It's my tomorrow lol.. Or shall I say later, in less than 12hrs

Unfortunately, my first attempt was awful, and my second attempt isn't a big improvement. I'll have to rush n cut it in the morning because I have to leave in about 5hrs. 

If one or two bars get some drops I'll be happy lol evenif it won't qualify.


----------



## dibbles (Oct 25, 2019)

Not that this helps much, but we are still in daylight savings time here - not central standard time, and I forgot about that. So add an hour to the available time before the entry thread closes.


----------



## Michele50 (Oct 25, 2019)

This was my 2nd attempt but I should have used a different technique to layer my drops because I squished 3 layers of them. My oils: Lard, Palm oil (responsibly sourced), CO, EVOO, and Castor oil. My colors: Cobalt Blue, Magic Purple, Magic Yellow, Saffron, and Silver Shimmer Black. I used a little of the Magic Yellow and Saffron for my base.

What I like: the drops were spot on with the depth of color and I was able to get 2-3 colors in several drops. Because of the colors and # of colors in the droplets, my DH and I liked this one best.

What I don’t like: I should have used extensions on my squeeze bottles and cannot figure out why I didn’t think of it at the time. I poured most of my batter and did some drops, then I slowly and carefully poured more batter over a spatula so there’d be space above the 1st drops. I repeated this process a few times which smooshed my droplets and turned some on their side.





My 3rd attempt and the colors were, *AGAIN*, too light--note to self: "go with your gut and mix colors deeper when you feel they _*might *_be too pale." I chose 6 different colors—Sky Blue, Flash Red Wine, King’s Gold, Magic Purple, Saffron, and Ocean Blue. I tried adding more of the Magic Purple to my squeeze bottle but couldn’t get it blended with just shaking. I didn’t try to deepen the other colors; I do kinda like the ‘speckled’ look to the purple though. My 6 colors actually look as though I used only orange, purple and 2 blues.

What I liked: I got my drops as I wanted, dispersed throughout the base and not crowded. They look like raindrops and I liked that.

What I don’t like: With the colors being so faint there wasn’t any use in trying to get multiple colors inside the droplets, any seen are purely accidental.




This technique was fun to try even though I was disappointed in both of these, especially since they could have been quite successful had I listened to my inner self.


----------



## Dawni (Oct 25, 2019)

My attempt and failure. The other one is just too bad to post. Funny this, it's a recipe I've used before for fluid HP batter, and I managed two previous challenge entries with it.

I have no idea what happened this time, why the cocoa powder (I've used this before) thickened up one part, and the titanium dioxide (I've also used this before) made stringy soap akin to mozzarella. I keep looking back at my notes to see if I missed anything or didaanything differently but I have everything checked.

Pretty disappointed, but I will try this again in the near future. I am convinced it's doable in HP. Here's a shot of the weird top I ended up with. Looks like food haha.




And when I cleaned some of them up, coz I wanted to see what it looked like underneath.




And finally, the non-drop swirls lol


----------



## Michele50 (Oct 25, 2019)

Dawni said:


> My attempt and failure. The other one is just too bad to post. Funny this, it's a recipe I've used before for fluid HP batter, and I managed two previous challenge entries with it.
> 
> I have no idea what happened this time, why the cocoa powder (I've used this before) thickened up one part, and the titanium dioxide (I've also used this before) made stringy soap akin to mozzarella. I keep looking back at my notes to see if I missed anything or didaanything differently but I have everything checked........."



Anyone who tries to do these challenges by way of HP is *BRAVER *than me. While I've made HP, I prefer CP. You did better than what I would have done, at least you got 2 colors within your white and managed a scalloped edge of orange going on atop your bars. I would have made a mess of things I fear.


----------



## artemis (Oct 25, 2019)

Here is the first attempt. The batter didn't want to thicken up. Or, maybe I was too impatient. Anyway, I ended up doing this one like a traditional drop swirl, only using the squeezey bottles instead of pouring from a pitcher. I also (in my opinion) had too much colored batter and not enough white space. So, cute, but not a lot like "mini drop swirl," as I think of it.


----------



## Michele50 (Oct 25, 2019)

artemis said:


> Here is the first attempt. The batter didn't want to thicken up. Or, maybe I was too impatient. Anyway, I ended up doing this one like a traditional drop swirl, only using the squeezey bottles instead of pouring from a pitcher. I also (in my opinion) had too much colored batter and not enough white space. So, cute, but not a lot like "mini drop swirl," as I think of it.
> View attachment 42228



Still yet, lovely bars. I like the pastels, they make me think of spring--Easter to be exact. 

That makes me wonder why I don't like it when I end up with pastels in my soap (?? lol). I guess it's because I had planned on my October Challenge soap to be bright and bold colors.


----------



## dibbles (Oct 26, 2019)

The entry thread is now closed and PMs have been sent with the survey link and password. Good luck voting - you guys rocked this one! If you signed up for the challenge and didn't receive a PM for the survey, let me know.


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Oct 26, 2019)

Thanks for running this month’s challenge Dibbles!

All of the soaps are creative and inspiring. It’s always interesting to see how the challenge techniques gets applied to produce designs that range from delicate to bold.  I look forward to trying the technique again and with a new few twists.


----------



## Karmic (Oct 26, 2019)

Michele50 said:


> Anyone who tries to do these challenges by way of HP is *BRAVER *than me. While I've made HP, I prefer CP. You did better than what I would have done, at least you got 2 colors within your white and managed a scalloped edge of orange going on atop your bars. I would have made a mess of things I fear.



I have to agree with this. I haven't tried HP yet, I'm still not sure how I feel about it. Some people make absolutely amazing stuff with it, other things I've seen on the web put me off because I don't like the look. But HP and this technique is definitely impressive in my books.

@Dawni those kind of remind me of jelly nougat candies I used to get as a kid


----------



## Amy78130 (Oct 26, 2019)

Everyone's soap looked amazing!! I didn't have time to enter mine.. I tried 3 different attempts, but have been slammed at work!! The pink one is pink evergreen and mint, the 2nd is citrus and sage. I used neon mica as a colorant, the pink one, I used funnel pitchers and the orange ziploc bags. Both are CPOP.


----------



## Arimara (Oct 26, 2019)

Well, I'm officially disappointed in myself. It its not one thing it's another.


----------



## linne1gi (Oct 27, 2019)

Michele50 said:


> This was my 2nd attempt but I should have used a different technique to layer my drops because I squished 3 layers of them. My oils: Lard, Palm oil (responsibly sourced), CO, EVOO, and Castor oil. My colors: Cobalt Blue, Magic Purple, Magic Yellow, Saffron, and Silver Shimmer Black. I used a little of the Magic Yellow and Saffron for my base.
> 
> What I like: the drops were spot on with the depth of color and I was able to get 2-3 colors in several drops. Because of the colors and # of colors in the droplets, my DH and I liked this one best.
> 
> ...


Michele, You're too hard on yourself. I think they look awesome. Wonderful job!


----------



## Kiti Williams (Oct 27, 2019)

Everyone's soaps are so pretty, even those that are considered fails.  I hope to hone my skills for the next challenge.


----------



## Michele50 (Oct 27, 2019)

linne1gi said:


> Michele, You're too hard on yourself. I think they look awesome. Wonderful job!


Thanks @linne1gi . These challenges are fun even if my attempts don't always turn out as expected; it's good practice. Practice does make purfect.....or at least I get a little better with practice.


----------



## KristaY (Oct 28, 2019)

Just like @Arimara, if it's not one thing, it's 12 more. I kept trying to get it done but it never happened so I have to apologize to @dibbles for flaking out! 

I voted but it was a tough one! Everyone did such a great job and the color combos were striking. No matter who ends up in the top spots, you should all be VERY proud of yourselves!


----------



## dibbles (Oct 28, 2019)

@Arimara and @KristaY - no worries. I hope you get a chance to try it at some point!


----------



## Giangxamar (Oct 29, 2019)

dibbles said:


> @Giangxamar this is the first rule in order to be able to take part in the challenges:
> *SMF Challenge General Rules*
> 1. To enter you must have a minimum of 50 posts and been a member for a month (sorry but no exceptions on this).
> 
> Right now your post count is at 29, so it's possible for you to get enough posts before the sign-up closes. I'm sorry, but I have to remove your name from the sign-up list for now. Once you are eligible, I hope you will add your name to the list again. We would love to have you join in.


Ohhh no! I did not check the tag on time! I was too busy trying to take picture for the entry. I’ll participate in next month challenge! Thank you!


----------



## dibbles (Oct 29, 2019)

Last call for votes - winners announced tomorrow!


----------



## Michele50 (Oct 29, 2019)

dibbles said:


> Last call for votes - winners announced tomorrow!


Thanks, @dibbles for the October; it was a technique I'd been wanting to try for a couple of years at least.


----------



## dibbles (Oct 29, 2019)

Michele50 said:


> Thanks, @dibbles for the October; it was a technique I'd been wanting to try for a couple of years at least.


So glad you tried it!


----------



## bookreader451 (Oct 29, 2019)

Yes, thank you.  Your advice was invaluable.


----------



## dibbles (Oct 30, 2019)

The winners this month are:

1. bookreader451
2. mommycarlson
3. Tie between Karmic and Michele50

Congratulations!​


----------



## KristaY (Oct 30, 2019)

HUGE congrats to @bookreader451 , @mommycarlson , @Karmic & @Michele50 ! Everyone did a fantastic job!


----------



## Megan (Oct 30, 2019)

Congrats everyone! I'm sorry I didn't end up getting a submission in...I've been battling sickness in myself and my kids for the last few months and I just couldn't get up the motivation...


----------



## Steve85569 (Oct 30, 2019)

Congrats to all that tried. Whether they signed up or not.
Remember - it's not winning, it's the challenge!


----------



## shunt2011 (Oct 30, 2019)

Great job all.....once again I wasn't able to make any soap but didn't vote either.....what amazing soaps you all did so impressed.  I'm still going to try it sometime.


----------



## Michele50 (Oct 30, 2019)

Steve85569 said:


> Congrats to all that tried. Whether they signed up or not.
> Remember - it's not winning, it's the challenge!


Yes, a "challenge" to become more creative by trying things we might not (on our own) attempt. There a vast number of techniques that require time and effort to master (or at least get good at) so these 'challenges' encourage us to give them a shot. Also, these encourage us to lend assistance and encourage each other, though I think that *is *the heart of this forum.

 Congrats to @bookreader451, @mommycarlson, and @Karmic.


----------



## bookreader451 (Oct 30, 2019)

Michele50 said:


> Yes, a "challenge" to become more creative by trying things we might not (on our own) attempt. There a vast number of techniques that require time and effort to master (or at least get good at) so these 'challenges' encourage us to give them a shot. Also, these encourage us to lend assistance and encourage each other, though I think that *is *the heart of this forum.



That is why I am so excited to try the challenges.  I love what I am learning about soap.  What I can (and can't) do with it; and how this community encourages all of us on our own journeys.  Each person has such a different eye and I have to say I was blown away by the entries.   Everyone was so different and that is what makes it so interesting.


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Oct 30, 2019)

Congratulations to all the winners for their fantastic soaps and to everyone who gave it a try!


----------



## Karmic (Oct 31, 2019)

OMG I was not expecting to make it anywhere on the list of winners! That really means a lot coming from this group. This was a really fun technique to learn and I'm going to keep playing with it in the future to see if I can get even better with it. But it's great to see how everyone tackled it and I can't wait to see what next months challenge is and of course all the amazing soap everyone shares with us


----------



## earlene (Nov 2, 2019)

Excellent work everyone!  And of course, congratulations by the winners.  It is a technique I have yet to attempt myself, so I will be referring back to the challenge when I do.  Thank you for all your work, *dibbles*!


----------



## Michele50 (Nov 2, 2019)

shunt2011 said:


> Great job all.....once again I wasn't able to make any soap but didn't vote either.....what amazing soaps you all did so impressed.  I'm still going to try it sometime.


Sorry @shunt2011 things didn't work out for you to try this technique but I bet you'll be successful when you do. And, you'll have as much fun with this one as I did; even the ones that I wasn't 'quite' satisfied with still turned out to be nice enough.



bookreader451 said:


> That is why I am so excited to try the challenges. I love what I am learning about soap. What I can (and can't) do with it; and how this community encourages all of us on our own journeys. Each person has such a different eye and I have to say I was blown away by the entries. Everyone was so different and that is what makes it so interesting.



The challengers are awesome opportunities! It thrills me to be part of such an encouraging community of kindred souls (soapmakers) and to learn from other's experiences and expertise. I'm always in awe of the designs and colors competitors create, each unique one from the other despite that it *is *the same technique. Like you, these allow me to see which skills I've gotten under my belt and which I still need to improve. I can then take what I have mastered and create lovely gifts for my family and soap I really, really enjoy using--pretty to the eye, skin-loving rather than robbing me of natural oils, and scents my asthma and allergies can take.



Megan said:


> Congrats everyone! ".....I've been battling sickness in myself and my kids for the last few months and I just couldn't get up the motivation...



I hope you and your children are feeling better now. Autumn/Winter are my worst months for my sensitivities so I can feel for you. I always say that this time of year......lol......until Spring arrives and I enter a new slew of symptoms. Take care, you and your kiddos.



KristaY said:


> Just like @Arimara, if it's not one thing, it's 12 more. I kept trying to get it done but it never happened so I have to apologize to @dibbles for flaking out!
> 
> I voted but it was a tough one! Everyone did such a great job and the color combos were striking. No matter who ends up in the top spots, you should all be VERY proud of yourselves!



Hope you get to try it soon; if it weren't for the Oct challenge I think it'd still be on a back burner to try. Yes, very hard to choose when voting; in my book, all are topnotch including the practice ones that were made.



Karmic said:


> OMG I was not expecting to make it anywhere on the list of winners! That really means a lot coming from this group. This was a really fun technique to learn and I'm going to keep playing with it in the future to see if I can get even better with it. But it's great to see how everyone tackled it and I can't wait to see what next months challenge is and of course all the amazing soap everyone shares with us



I've only entered 2 challenges being a newbie to the forum but I was shocked that my name appeared in the list for Sep. I'm right there with ya in it meaning a lot to me coming from this lovely group of soapmakers.


----------



## SoapySuds (Nov 3, 2019)

I ended up making this, both were disasters. One ended up looking like throw up.... and the other had a 9:1 water:lye ratio to combat the seizing that happened earlier. It’s still shrinking and warping. It was slightly successful out of the mold, like a combination of jello and velveeta and cut with a kitchen knife. But now it’s shrinking and shrinking and misshapen, possibly from being manhandled and forced to stay in ‘bar’ form instead of a wrinkled sliced thing. I posted them on another thread and felt I had broken the code of ethics if I were to try and post it here, but I did vote. Ah. Well, there’s always next month! All the entries for last month were beautiful! Next time, I’ll throw mine into the mix. Cest la vie.


----------



## dibbles (Nov 3, 2019)

@SoapySuds You can post any non-entry attempts here on the challenge thread. It's the challenge* entry* thread that is for entry pictures only. I couldn't find your post with a picture, but I was looking for it to see if you might have said something different about your 9:1 water:lye was a typo. Did you use that much water? 

Hope to see you join the November challenge.


----------



## SoapySuds (Nov 3, 2019)

dibbles said:


> @SoapySuds You can post any non-entry attempts here on the challenge thread. It's the challenge* entry* thread that is for entry pictures only. I couldn't find your post with a picture, but I was looking for it to see if you might have said something different about your 9:1 water:lye was a typo. Did you use that much water?
> 
> Hope to see you join the November challenge.



Yes. 9:1

The first attempt was 4:1 and I tried to salvage my seized soap:













This was the 9:1 reattempt


----------



## GmaK (Nov 4, 2019)

Well personally I think you did a fine job!


----------



## pog (Nov 4, 2019)

My daughter and I attempted peppermint soap colored with red clay. The first attempt looked like ham and raw chickens separated by slices of bologna and topped with mashed potatoes.





After seeing this technique we wanted to give it a try.  Much less meaty looking


----------



## dibbles (Nov 4, 2019)

@pog That's very pretty


----------



## pog (Nov 4, 2019)

dibbles said:


> @pog That's very pretty


Thanks!  We had fun doing it.


----------



## SoapySuds (Nov 4, 2019)

pog said:


> Thanks!  We had fun doing it.



I actually like the ‘ham’ soap. 

If there was a spam or ham scent....


----------



## Dawni (Nov 4, 2019)

I think everyone has a meat soap curing somewhere lol I have one that looks like steak. Good job on the layering though. And yes, the second attempt is very pretty


----------



## pog (Nov 5, 2019)

Dawni said:


> I think everyone has a meat soap curing somewhere lol I have one that looks like steak. Good job on the layering though. And yes, the second attempt is very pretty


“Meat Soap” is exactly what we’ve been calling that first attempt


----------

